# Patch with no tape



## Willie T (Feb 3, 2009)

Am I the only one who cuts his patches 2" bigger than the hole, and peels off a 2" perimeter of the board off the back, leaving 2" of the front paper all around to use as tape?

Mud around the edges of the hole, pop the patch in, screw to a couple of backers, and wipe the paper edges like tape.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

A California patch? Heck no.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Or a Blow out patch. I do it all the time....


----------



## Willie T (Feb 3, 2009)

Just wondering. I was helping a friend the other day in an old house, and did a couple of patches that way. His eyes got as big as saucers. And he's over 40, with years of D/W work behind him.


----------



## mcllc1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use a blow-out patch all the time and I have seen that when you score the wall around the patch and remove the paper you get a much smoother finish.:yes:


----------



## Willie T (Feb 3, 2009)

mcllc1 said:


> I use a blow-out patch all the time and I have seen that when you score the wall around the patch and remove the paper you get a much smoother finish.:yes:


What a great idea. I can't believe I never saw such an obvious improvement.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

isn't it easier to just use tape? isn't that why it was invented? sounds like a lot of ****'n around


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^This is patching, my man. These types of patches are good because with small stuff you don't have to mess around finding backing to screw the little bit of board in.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

don't you guys just put in a backer? I know that when I have something to patch, I just hack off a peice of 1 by 4 or similar, and stick it behind the hole. Maybe I'm just too narrow minded. I'll try it next time. Maybe I'm missing out


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Whitey97 said:


> don't you guys just put in a backer? I know that when I have something to patch, I just hack off a peice of 1 by 4 or similar, and stick it behind the hole. Maybe I'm just too narrow minded. I'll try it next time. Maybe I'm missing out


 The only time I do a nailer(backer) is when its in the ceiling.


----------



## orangeparkdrywall (Feb 14, 2009)

if the patch is bigger than 4 inches. i will put backing with wood otherwise. i just hot patch it


----------



## Kozzmo (Mar 9, 2008)

That's an Arizona patch.Works great for smaller patches.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

mesh tape workwe with lotof layers slightly pushrd in and loaded with hot mud scrape the mud that oosed out hit 2 more times drag a mop or spounge to eliminate dust.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Hot patches (what we call them) are great time savers. we use 'em any time we can. Used to be easier to peel the rock off way back when. The recycled paper they use on board now just ain't the same.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Use a tapeless mud here easier to patch just cut board at 45 around hole and fill


----------



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

Where I grew up they called them "Butterfly patches" For small patches there fine. They work out well when you forget to grab material for backing,screws,drill,etc.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Am I the only one who cuts his patches 2" bigger than the hole, and peels off a 2" perimeter of the board off the back, leaving 2" of the front paper all around to use as tape?
> 
> Mud around the edges of the hole, pop the patch in, screw to a couple of backers, and wipe the paper edges like tape.


butterfly patch?

nothing really wrong with this, but my patchguy laughs at this method.


----------



## LightRock (Jun 6, 2009)

*California patch*

They are great if you know (or care) why the hole was made in the first place. if it's a doorknob hitting the wall and the finisher won't be putting stops in for a while yet then backing is going to save you a few repetitions of this repair, if a sparky cut the outlet wrong sometimes this is all it needs. i like it for late stage repairs when i am not carrying tape around anymore, though if at all possible i will use Confill... that stuff i keep around most of the time.


----------



## Dave Dalnado (May 25, 2009)

I patch that way too, without screwing to a couple of backers. I just make sure the drywall I push in is snug; then I just coat.


----------



## MudMonkey (Jun 9, 2009)

we call em top hat patches, i use em all the time under 4 or 5 inches...then i screw scrap backing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Been using a lot of the perf metal patches with mesh, they're 6" squares and cover a double switch or door knob hole really well.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Not to mention the strength they add.


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*patches*

Self sticking patches is the only way to go fast,strong and you don' have to square the holes up.I jut take it one step further and spray adhesive the patch and area around the hole.


el


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Tried "Butterfly patches" a few times, when that is all I had. Now I carry Strait-Flex Roll Patch. Very quick and very strong. Tried the "frogs" for backing, but I prefer to cut solid blocking for larger patches, like plumbing access repairs.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Strait -Flex patches are the bomb ...... When I follow behind a happy router man ... they have it all marked out for cutting . 4 & 8" hyhats too.


----------

